# Fotos Archivieren (cd's, dvd's)



## Leugim (20. November 2005)

Hallo! . 

 Ich habe nun schon ca. 20gb an Fotos und natürlich auch begrenzten Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte. 
 Deswegen wollte ich mal die ganzen Bilder durchgehen, aussortieren was Müll ist (soll ja ein paar geben) und dann (jetzt kommt's) wollte ich die ganzen Dinger auf CD's oder DVD's brennen .. Nun aber meine Frage .. Kennt ihr irgendein Tool, mit dem eine Art Datenbank angelegt wird, welche Bilder auf welcher CD sind
 So nach dem Motto:
 Ich suche Bilder mit dem Attribut "portrait" und dann spuckt mir das Programm aus: "jou, das findest du in cd4 in ordner sowieso und in cd3"

 Vielen Dank schonmal ..


----------



## hpvw (20. November 2005)

Vielleicht hilft Dir dabei Where is it? oder MyFindex.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Leola13 (21. November 2005)

Hai,

mir fallen da ein Picasa , synchronaut , synk  und in der neuen c't spezial   gibt es ein Workflow und ein Script dazu.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Leugim (21. November 2005)

Hi!! 
Where is it, MyFindex und Picasa sind anscheinend genau das, was ich suchte.. 
Habt ihr schon irgendeins der Programme probiert? 
Welches meint ihr denn sei das bessere?
Tausend Dank für die Links! Wie die Faust auf's Auge.


----------

